# Wiring Tone and Vol to Pickup Metal Body Reso.



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m going to install tone and volume pots on a Gretsch metal body resonator which will have a National humbucker on it.

There seems to be quite a few different ways to wire this and some of the diagrams show a ground going to the bridge. I don’t think that’s going to be necessary as the body of the guitar is metal and it will ground at the output jack. The bridge is a wooden biscuit on this guitar.

Anyway, I found this diagram which I think I’m going to use because it shows pickup wires coming in etc. and doesn’t have a ground running to the bridge.

Does anyone see any kind of problem with using this wiring diagram on a metal body guitar.

Thanks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I guess I should have posted this in the guitar repair section but wires are wires ... lol


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks like an interesting project. From what I understand, the National PUs are designed and manufactured by Krivo Pickups. You may wish to contact the man himself about the best methods for installing and wiring your PU. According to his blurb on the website: "I implore all my customers to share ideas and constructive input".

Contact


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Get rid of the ground between the two pots. You may end up with ground loop hum if the pots are ground twice. Otherwise it looks ok.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> The bridge is a wooden biscuit on this guitar.


Will the strings ground through this bridge or not? Have you ever been tazed?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Will the strings ground through this bridge or not? Have you ever been tazed?


Yeah, I was wondering about getting zapped if I touch a mic stand or something. Don’t want to disappear in a blinding flash like one of those guys in the 1960s just a green globule left on the stage.

The ball ends are attached to the body.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

At least you wouldn't get zapped.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> The ball ends are attached to the body.


I think you should be good then.


----------

